# My trip to Australia



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok so my boy friend is kinda fail in the tourist department but he is trying so we have not done a lot of touring here yet. I suppose when you live here your whole life its no big deal the beauty of this country is beyond me. So he took me to the beach last night and I got some photos.









\


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice. You guys still in Victoria? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes I forget the name of the town though  Argh I will ask him in the morning to remember you will know it when you hear it. That ferry goes down to Tazmania I think not sure if that helps.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Figured it out Sorrento


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

man,you should be on that ferry.
tell him no scroggin until he really takes you out tourin.
tell him one scrog for each new location.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

those are great gamer, very pretty, man i wanna go


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not sure where the ferry goes but I am gonna look it up, I think it might go to tazmania and I dont know how long of a trip it is would hate to be on a boat for 2 days or something


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot he took me to Sofia's Restaurant last night it was the best food I have ever eaten, the lasagna had strips of ham and smothered in meat sauce it was the best ever. I am still here another 2 and a half months so we will get around Will good suggestion :0)


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I can't beleive you didn't come to New Zealand!  just across the ditch hehe


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I can't beleive you didn't come to New Zealand!  just across the ditch hehe


Hmm wonder how much a flight is over there :roll:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Not sure its only 3 hours, and we have GREEN land


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I might look into it, then I can say I have been there too.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought that place looked familiar. I've been there once before a few years ago. I was exceptionally hung over that day though.:roll:


----------

